# And another blonde joke



## gwkr36a (Sep 29, 2005)

Two blondes are at the gas station filling up their cars.
The fIrst blonde says " I hear the price of gas is going to keep climbing"
The second blonde says "Well that wont affect me"
"Why not says the first blonde?"
Second blonde replies:
            " Because I only buy $10.00 worth a time!"


----------



## pdswife (Sep 29, 2005)

I love blonde jokes!  Thank you.!


----------



## middie (Sep 29, 2005)

i do too pds. they make me feel like a smart blonde lmao


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 29, 2005)

> do too pds. they make me feel like a smart blonde lmao


 Me three


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 29, 2005)

Same for me Middie.


----------

